# تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك



## rammrommm (25 فبراير 2008)

*هاى لاحلى شباب بالمنتدى​*
*أسف لطول فترة غيابى عن رفع ترانيم على المنتدى وده بسبب ظروف شغلى​*
*بس عزايا الوحيد انى رجعلكوا باحلى هدية بمناسبة ان احنا على ابواب الصيام المقدس​*
*تسابيح الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك ​*
*يارب تعجبكوا ومستنى ردودكم عليها ​*
*للتحميل اضغط على الصورة​*













*RammRommm​*


----------



## rammrommm (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*هاى يا شباب ايه البخل ده لحد دلوقتى 20 زائر ومفيش ولا مشاركة ​*
*على العموم البكيدج بتاعت التسابيح فعلا هايلة بس هى عيبها ان مساحتها كبيرة بس الفترة الجاية هحاول اجزائها ​*


----------



## vena21 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

انا بحب صوت بولس ملاك قوى و على فكره انا من المرنمين اللى بيرنموا معاه و كنت بجمع اللالحان بتاعته كلها عندى على الجهاز و انت ساعدتنى مرسى كتير ليك و ياريت ياجمعه نهتم باللالحان اكتر و بذات الحان الصوم الكبير لانها بجد جميله قوى قوى و تعتبر من احلى الحان السنه كلها


----------



## Meriamty (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



ميرسى جدا لتعبك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## mikoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kiroOoO (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

مرسى 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## megaman (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

حقيقى الشماس بولس ملاك صوته جميل جدا وشكرا على تعبك محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

ميرسى خالص يا RammRommm
بجد الالحان دى بركة كبيرة فى البيت..ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*الله انا فعلآ كنت عايزاها *

*ميرسي جدا جدا جدا يا رمرومة*

*و كل سنة و انتي طيبة* 

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## maged4m (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



vena21 قال:


> انا بحب صوت بولس ملاك قوى و على فكره انا من المرنمين اللى بيرنموا معاه و كنت بجمع اللالحان بتاعته كلها عندى على الجهاز و انت ساعدتنى مرسى كتير ليك و ياريت ياجمعه نهتم باللالحان اكتر و بذات الحان الصوم الكبير لانها بجد جميله قوى قوى و تعتبر من احلى الحان السنه كلها





*الف شكر على مشاركتك وانا بصراحة واحد منالمعجبيين بصوت بولس وشبه بجمعله كل البوماته 
ولو فى اى حاجة نقصاكى متتردديش وقوليلى​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جدا لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> 
> ...





*ميرسى يا جميل على مشاركتك وردك الرقيق​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



mikoo قال:


> merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



*............ THANKS A LOT .............​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



kiroOoO قال:


> مرسى
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​




*العفو يا جميل وتحت امرك فى اى وقت​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



megaman قال:


> حقيقى الشماس بولس ملاك صوته جميل جدا وشكرا على تعبك محبتك




*فعلا يا جميل هو من احلى الاصوات اللى ظهرت فى الوقت اللى فات شكرا على مشاركتك وردك​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى خالص يا RammRommm
> بجد الالحان دى بركة كبيرة فى البيت..ربنا يباركك​





*تحت امرك فى اى وقت وميرسى على مشاركتك وردك المشجع​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله انا فعلآ كنت عايزاها *
> 
> *ميرسي جدا جدا جدا يا رمرومة*
> 
> ...





*ميرسى يا فراشتنا على مشاركتك
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
وميرسى ليكى على مشاركتك​*


----------



## coco333 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك *


----------



## rammrommm (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



coco333 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك *




*ميرسى على مشاركتك ​*


----------



## rammrommm (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*.......................   R  ....................​*


----------



## rammrommm (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*.............. A .............​*


----------



## كابتن ماجد2 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

الترانيم جميله جدا


----------



## alazraa (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

 بجد مجهود رائع منك ومرسي اوي علي التسبحه 
وربنا يعينك علي شغلك وميمنعكيش تاني انك تغيبي عن المنتدي 
ربنا معاكي ​


----------



## rammrommm (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



كابتن ماجد2 قال:


> الترانيم جميله جدا




*ميرسى يا جميل على مشاركتك ​*


----------



## rammrommm (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



alazraa قال:


> بجد مجهود رائع منك ومرسي اوي علي التسبحه
> وربنا يعينك علي شغلك وميمنعكيش تاني انك تغيبي عن المنتدي
> ربنا معاكي ​




*ميرسى ليكى يا جميلة على رقتك ومشاعرك دى ويارب تكون التسبحة عجبتك 
nice name​*


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

مرسى  اوى


----------



## rammrommm (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



كوك قال:


> مرسى  اوى



*العفو يا جميل​*


----------



## rammrommm (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*(   R   )​*


----------



## rammrommm (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*(A)​*


----------



## rammrommm (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*ميرسى على مشاركتكم فى الموضوع يا شباب​*


----------



## rammrommm (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*MERCI​*


----------



## rammrommm (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*R​*


----------



## فريد_فايز (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

ميرسى جدا لتعبك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## rammrommm (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*



فريد_فايز قال:


> ميرسى جدا لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك




_ميرسى يا جميل على مشاركتك وردك الجميل
واتمنى ان الترنيمة تكون عجبتك​​_


----------



## rammrommm (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

*ميرسى لكل من شارك فى الموضوع 

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبيين​*


----------



## مكاريوس عادل (10 مارس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## mashtota (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا على تعبك
بس ممكن اطلب من كل اخواتى اللى بيزورو الموقع نرفع صلاه لرب المجد اللى ملناش غيرة عشان كل الاحداث اللىبتحصل لأخواتنا فى كل محافظات مصر 
قفوا و انظرو خلاص الرب 
الرب يدافع عنكم و انتم صامتون


----------



## samyb3 (15 مارس 2013)

kiroOoO قال:


> مرسى
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ميلاد صليب رياض (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## nagywa (18 فبراير 2018)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hanisat (25 فبراير 2019)

ميرسى جدا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------

